# Catfish Photos



## Salmonid

With the high water and cold temps, Im jonesing for some quality catfishing time, until then, I thought Id start a thread for folks to show off some of there nicer photos of cats. I'd love to see what you caught this year and be sure to throw in the details. 

Heres one for starters, a 10 lb (just under) channel from the GMR, taken in July of 07, on a piece of cut shad, circle hooks and from the Smurf boat. This fish was very head heavy as you can tell from the picure.










Salmonid


----------



## fishslim

heres mine for 07 fishing for crappie on Scioto river Oshay. Hit jig and 3" twister on my light action Berkley Lightning rod 6 pound test mono line. Was 35 pounds.


----------



## sauguy

here is one my wife caught out of the tusc river.


----------



## fishing_marshall

27lbs from the Hocking River. Caught in May 2007 on a sucker.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Caught this 47lb Flathead on a live bluegill around 9pm Sept 15th










8lb 8oz Channel caught on creek chub in July


----------



## H2O Mellon

Salmonid said:


> I thought Id start a thread for folks to show off some of there nicer photos of cats.


I'm sort of found of this one:


----------



## neocats1

The best catch of the year. My grandson's first flathead. Only weighed around 6 pounds, but it's a start.


----------



## dinkbuster1

these are my favorite pics of the year. this fish was caught 3 times in a month and a half on the lower GMR in SW Ohio. the fish had 3 distinctive markings. o hole in the lower jaw, a clipped fin, and a long scar on its head. first to catch it was H20 mellon, then Phil, then Salmonid. Bryan caught it on a full moon period, Phil on the following new moon period two weeks later, then Mark two weeks after that on the full moon once again. after Phil had got it in we had seen that the fish swallowed the bait and its stomach was pulled all the way out. Phil and i both thought the fish wouldnt make it but sure enough he pulled through and was caught again two weeks later! all 3 times the fish was a personal best (30lb+) for the person who caught it. thankfully it was released and next year may be a new "personal best" for someone else!


----------



## dinkbuster1

this channel cat ended up getting cooked over our camp fire.....and eaten!


----------



## tcba1987

heres 3 PB from this summer

my PB flattie 15 lbs 8 oz caught on cut shad 











my PB channel for the year 8 lbs 8 oz caught on creek chub











my wife Renees PB flatties 14 lbs 7 oz caught on creek chub........she caught it .....she just didnt want to hold it up for the picture.....LOL













ALL of these fish came from the Tusc River


----------



## pendog66

my cousins best flathead and first ever

Any of the fish steve and i caught during our hellacious run during june and july. We caught 15 fish over 20 pounds in the gmr


----------



## fisherman5567

Caught this on the ohio in late fall, in about 40ft of water on a cut shad!


----------



## Steelwolve

Check out my signature link for this summers cats.


----------



## H2O Mellon

dinkbuster1 said:


> this channel cat ended up getting cooked over our camp fire.....and eaten!



Dink.....bringing sexy back!


----------



## flathunter

here is my two biggest fish of the year both over 40-bs both on cut shad.


----------



## flathunter

http://IMG]http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s97/catfisher2/42-lbflathead3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## H2O Mellon

flathunter said:


>


That was actually my fish, but someone had to get to the spot 5 minutes before me. Yes folks, thats true. Jack beat me to the spot and as I'm walking down to the area, I see Jack fighting a fish. I literally had to drop my things pick up the net and land this fish. (Landing it bare handed was impossible in this area).

So, since it would have been mine, you must suffer a 50% weight penality. With the penality, the fish is only 20#.


----------



## katfish

Bryan

I gotta take Jacks side on this one!

Even if you got that fish to bite you probably wouldn't land it.
Plus, if you would carry all the stuff faster you would have been there! 

Also it is my opinion that river had more than one fish


----------



## H2O Mellon

katfish said:


> Bryan I gotta take Jacks side on this one!



Great.... Thanks Robby. Know Flathunter's ego is going to be even larger than it already is.


----------



## sevenx

This is my favorite, Alex and his first channel at 3 years old and he just graduated from the tigger pole to a good zebco rod and reel combo, He sure was excited and I was also. Just a baby but a thrill none the less, Local pond, bluegill fishing with waxworms = happy kid. S


----------



## Doctor

SevenX,

Love that picture that is awesome................Doc


----------



## Fishinfreak

Doctor said:


> SevenX,
> 
> Love that picture that is awesome................Doc


I agree all the way.WHO`S happier DAD or the BOY ? Great moment for both


----------



## sevenx

Thanks Doc and fishnfreak, it sure is a tough call on that one fishin, I sure was proud, I have a great pic of me and my dad with my first fish at age three that I look at everh day, If I can scan it I will try to put it with this one its not a cat but dad looks pretty proud and I look like I am going to fall over. S


----------

